# so who will take charlie ward?



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

if he's waived as the suns say, contract buyout etc, he can immediately re-sign with another team right?

i think the cavs could use him...


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

Seems to me like he'll be heading to NJ.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The only team I've heard mentioned since the trade has been the Nets. Makes sense to me, and it'd be close to where he's been playing (so he wouldn't have to move possibly).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I bet San Antonio will make a run at him. They could really use his experience and shooting off the bench behind Parker. I think that's kind of what they are looking for right now. Nothing against Jason Hart. Just that he's young and inexperienced.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

He lives in Conn. and with resigning in NJ, he won't have to move and could stay close to his family. If all money is equal, I think there is a good chance he would be a Net.

Now only if Scott ever gave any of our backups minutes/time, we'd know if he was needed (due to already signing Pack and having Zoran on the IR).

-Petey


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

i hope knicks trade frankie with someone else for artest and sign Ward for minimum


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*The Magic?*

Lue has been a disaster starting for this team this year. Ward should love to play in Florida again.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: The Magic?*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Lue has been a disaster starting for this team this year. Ward should love to play in Florida again.


They just signed Rod Strickland and he seems to be doing to pretty well.

Reports are saying SA will go after him but I can't see why he'd pick Spurs over Nets unless the Spurs can offer a lot more money. Can the Spurs still use their MLE this late into the season? If that's the case, then I think SA would probably get him for a larger contract then the Nets can offer.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

One of the local churches in my area is looking for a minister.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

NJ seems sensible.....also San An could use him or any other backup pg badly


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> One of the local churches in my area is looking for a minister.


:laugh: 

Rockets just waived Alton Ford, Gumby thinks Ward is a winner and likes to have 3 point guards on his roster, should be signed soon.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

wouldnt be shocked if the jets signed on, he could run a few options, take over the #2 qb spot, bollinger is garbage. I have been hearing rockets, van gundy likes him, after all ward has been a knick since riley days until yesterday. They need a pass first PG, put stevie at the 2 and see what happens. If and I think it can work, ship off mobley somewhere. its ridiculous to have jackson, taylor, francis, and mobley take more shots than yao every night.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

lmao knickstorm at the jets QB situation

i think the rockets (gundy's coached him before) and the nets are likely candidates. spurs as well.


----------



## Scott (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> i hope knicks trade frankie with someone else for artest and sign Ward for minimum


:laugh: :no:


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

David Aldridge reckons it's between Houston and the CLippers. Not sure why the Clips are included, they don't have a spare roster spot at the moment (although Josh Moore is dispensable). I guess Jaric and Dooling are not delivering at the moment.

Houston would be a good fit IMO. They are down to 12 players and have Mike Wilks as backup PG at present.


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

If im charlie ward and san antonio has some interest i sign with them for peanuts and ride timmy d to a possible championship.


----------

